# muscle



## pitbullsrule (Mar 12, 2006)

My pit bull has what is called a dewlap. A dewlap is when the dog's skin is pretty loose around the neck. Does anyone know of anything that i can do to maybe build my dog's neck muscles up to tighten the loose skin around his neck? He gets good exercise, we usually walk a good two and a half miles and then play fetch at the park.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

get it a springpole that will help


----------



## pitbullsrule (Mar 12, 2006)

*Springpole*

Yeah i thought that would work too. I spent about 30 dollars making him one. It's pretty heavy duty. I bought 2 new springs and even had my own rope cut, it was the soft kind too. I bought the other pieces for the spring pole and hung it from a tree. Guess what!! He didn't even play with, and still hasn't. It is almost like he refuses to. Maybe i should just wait a little longer and he may start liking it better, maybe even playing with it or hanging from it. Do you or anyone else have any other suggestions?

THANKS


----------



## Stinger (Feb 11, 2006)

try putting a treat up there i guess that might do it. or his favorite toy, till he gets the hang of it


----------



## soonerpitdog (Mar 18, 2006)

*spring pole*

your dog needs to be trained to hit the spring pole, try starting out playing tug of war with him and then work him over to the spring pole. make sure your spring pole is low enough to where at least his rear legs can touch the ground. Have some patience and work with him daily. Good Luck


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

as far as working them out they actually get a better and more complete workout if their back feet stay on the ground some and the front in is all that is hanging in the air. If the backfeet are touching they can pull against it like tug of war and actually work out more muscles.

Becarefull you dont overwork the pole also. I know its fun but they can overwork themselves and strain their jaws.


----------



## pitbullsrule (Mar 12, 2006)

*Thanks a bunch*

I will go out and buy another rope just for playing tug of war with so I won't have to remove the one from the spring pole over and over again. I will also make sure that the spring pole is not too high from the ground, I will not over work him, and I will be patient. I hope this works!!!

Thanks for all of the advice. 
Wish me and "Ace" luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

i was reading that pitbulls will have that no matter what you do, my dog harley in his prime was 85lbs, and had that like crazy, he still to this day has big neck muscles and the folds. I heard it was a standerd of the pitbull!!:cheers:


----------



## pitbullsrule (Mar 12, 2006)

*breed standard*

I have been looking on the internet about the American Pit Bull Terrier breed standard. On one website I read that it was okay for a pit bull to have a dewlap. But I read in about 3-6 other websites that listed the characteristics, traits, fur color, height, and weight, of a pit bull and when I got down to the information about the Pit Bull's neck it stated that Pit Bulls having a dewlap was a fault. I am not showing my dog even though I would like to but I do not like the way those folds of skin look under his neck and I thought there might be a way to get rid of them or tighten them up!


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Ya ive read stuff like that too. Like the colour too, but i think that its the American Stafordshire terrier that shouldnt have the folds. Im not sure!! I got my book, Pitbulls for dummies!!! Its a good one!!:stupid:


----------



## pitbullsrule (Mar 12, 2006)

*hopefully*

Thanks, well i hope you are correct. I have read a lot about pit bulls on the internet but maybe I should go buy me a pit bull "book" (but they are so expensive, well the ones that I have seen and am interested in puchasing) so I can learn something that I do not know about pit bulls, and since it's easier and quicker to look up information in a book than on the internet(to me anyway).

Thanks for all of you all's advice/opinions, and suggestions

LOVE, PEACE, PIT BULLS, AND HAPPINESS:thumbsup: up:


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Ya i know the book was about $29 canadian, I think it said $23 american, but it is a good book with alot of helpfull hints in it about everything!! But there are a couple that are really good too!! And your right about the internet, its hard to find anything !!! For sure upruns:


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

put another dog on the pole.give the dog A simple bit of attention without making your dog jeasous. he will want to please master. I've had/done this it worked.remember suggestions are not answers.do you have A friend with A dog that'll work one? could always hire A dancer.J/K


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

i know this is a old thred,but it is a thred of interest...
for One,a dewlap is not something that goes away,it is lose skin,its is not fat so a individual could work his pit on a spring pole all day every day and if it had a dewlap,it would not go away,a considerable amout of dewlap would point towards am bulldog blood or short haired mastiff type out cross unless of course if the dog is a pup of the bully type then maybe it would grow into its over sized coat...
I also agree with the last statement the best way to get the dog to work the pole is through watching another dog and copying it,as well as starting him on a flirt pole first..just a few thoughts


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> [One,a dewlap is not something that goes away,it is lose skin,its is not fat so a individual could work his pit on a spring pole all day every day and if it had a dewlap,it would not go away,/QUOTE]
> 
> Very good point. Glad that was brought up.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

I got my pup on the springpole by putting a thick piece of pig skin (hide) on it instead of a toy. After that there was no stopping him. He'll pull and hang on that thing forever if i let him. :roll:


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

Midwest Bully said:


> I got my pup on the springpole by putting a thick piece of pig skin (hide) on it instead of a toy. After that there was no stopping him. He'll pull and hang on that thing forever if i let him. :roll:


rico aint old enogh for the spring pole yet but hes gettin close, i bought scrap leather for him, put it on his flirt pole, where did you get the pig skin?


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Haha Harley is to old for that i think, Hes 5. But he dont seem like he would really mind it. he still has juice in him.:roll:


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Now that I finally have a place with a big yard, I'd love to do a springpole setup. He is 4 yrs old though, would he be interested in the pole at this age?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

yes,depending on the dogs drive,if he likes the flirt pole hell like the spring pole...


----------



## ErikHeid (Sep 16, 2006)

OldFortKennels is right, a dewlap is not going to go away with exercise, it's genetic, the same as blue eyes or a crooked tail. A dewlap is a fault I believe under UKC standards for the APBT. Are you going to show the dog? If not, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

